# 7/8" Scale Rulers



## wslogger15 (Jul 14, 2008)

Does anyone know of a scale ruler for 7/8" (1:13.7) modeling? Seems like Scale Card and Rulers of the World are no longer in business.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

What about this - https://www.blocklayer.com/scale-ruler.aspx


----------

